# Cabrito



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

So after posting a picture of newborn baby goats on my facebook page, a former co-worker asked if I would sell him one about a month old straight off of the mother and only having eaten milk. I have no problem with it, but I have no idea how to price it. Normally I sell them older at an actual slaughter house where they grade and buy by the pound then process with USDA inspectors on site. They use the USDA prices from Texas to set their prices. I checked that but they don't have cabrito size goats priced. 

So has anyone sold them for cabrito and how did you price it? Same as a bottle baby?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I charge $10 a week. I usually sell them at 8 weeks old for $80.


----------

